# Energiesparoptionen sind nicht verfügbar



## tavrosffm (13. Februar 2012)

*Energiesparoptionen sind nicht verfügbar*

hallo leute 
nach einem windows update (vor einigen monaten) ist mir aufgefallen dass meine realtek lan verbindung (onboard 8110D) ein rotes x anzeigt.
obwohl ich einen netzzugriff auf das internet habe erscheint die lan verbindung in der taskleiste mit dem roten x.
was ich schon gemacht habe:
kabel raus /rein 
bios lan adapter de und reaktiviert
triber von der realtek und gigabyte seite versucht neu zu installieren.
alles nix gebracht.der treiberinstallation wird nach einer deinstallation nicht vollständig abgeschlossen und windows meldet einen fehler und in der taskleiste erscheint ein gelbes ausrufezeichen bei der netzwerkkarte.habe dann nur noch mit systemwiederherstellung den alten zustand hinbekommen.
also der treiber wird in der syssteuerung ohne probleme erkannt ich komme auch ins netz ich habe aber das rote x und kann im netzwerk und freigabecenter auch nicht die netzwerkkarte einstellen.
dort steht dann unter verbindungen nix und ich habe unter adaptereinstellungen ändern nix aufgeführt.
wenn ich unter internetoptionen versuche die adaptereinstellung zu ändern wird mir wiederrum gesagt es ist kein lan adapter vorhanden.
nun ist mir gestern bei der fehlersuche aufgefallen dass mein energiesparplan unter windows auch ein rotes x aufweist und ich den nicht ändern kann. der steht momentan auf ausbalanciert und ist grau.
daneber steht dann "die energiesparplanfunktion ist nicht verfügbar.das system kann die angegebene datei nicht finden.
hintergrund warum ich in die energieoptionen gehen wollte war es zu vermeiden dass für meinen lan adapter irgendwelche sparfunktionen aktiviert sind.
ich habe schon alles versucht im bios sind keine wake on funktionen aktiviert und bei der windows registry blicke ich nicht durch welcher key da den lokalen powercfg modus wieder aktiviert.
ich hab im system adminrechte.
das board ist ein gigabyte ga770ta ud3 und windows 7 64 bit.
hat irgendwer eine idee wo ich mit der suche zu meinem problem anfangen kann?
thx schonmal für´s lesen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Nutzt Du irgendwelche "Tuningtools" oder so was?

Hast Du von allem die neuesten Treiber direkt bei Gigabyte mal ausprobiert? Zur Not würd ich win7 neu draufmachen, das geht auch rel schnell.


----------



## tavrosffm (13. Februar 2012)

hi herb.
nein null tools bis auf norton internet security 2011.
also die treiber sind alle von gigabyte ich habe halt nur gestern versucht den realtek lan treiber zu installieren zum einen weil der von der gigabyte seite ja das problem mit der netzwerkerkennung hat und zum anderen weil der realtek treiber etwas neuer ist.
nein nicht nochmal windows draufmachen...ist doch erst relativ jung.....zwei monate höchstens.
zumal ich zwei ubisoft spiele drauf habe und keine große lust habe irgendwann festzustellen dass ich keine weiteren installationsmöglichkeiten dazu habe weil 5 schon verbraucht sind. 
klar ist kein großes ding windows drauf zu machen aber das drumherum nervt halt total.
bf3 neu installtieren/ anno2070 installations orgie usw.... boah ich könnt 
gibt es denn nicht die möglichkeit windows 7 mithilfe der installationsdisk zu reparieren ohne dass die zusätzlich installierte software davon betroffen ist?
das ging doch bei xp soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Klar, du kannst auch reparieren mal versuchen. Schau doch auch mal, ob Du noch einen Wiederherstellungspunkt hast, den Du nutzen kannst.


----------



## tavrosffm (13. Februar 2012)

wie schon gesagt der zeitpunkt als mir das mit dem lan zum ersten mal aufgetreten ist ist nun ca. 6 wochen her.
wenn ich nun den wiederherstellungspunkt dahin setze ist das meißte von der software auch wieder weg.
also hab eben noch ein wenig eitergeforscht und es ist tatsächlich so in der systemsteuerung wird mir der lan adapter ohne probleme angezeigt.
will ich aber den netzwerkadapter einstellen sacht windows alls das keine netwerkkarte vorhanden ist und die win 7 wartungsoption sagt mir es gibt probleme mit dem treiber.
also von allem ein wenig.
trotzdem mal wieder ein großes danke an dich für deine hilfestellung.
ich geh 
gute nacht 

9 jahre xp / zwei neuinstallationen 
ca.2 jahre win7 / schon drei neuinstallationen
das verspricht nix gutes für die nächsten 7 jahre


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

schau auch mal, ob der LAN-Anschluss im Gerätemanager zu sehen ist.


----------



## tavrosffm (14. Februar 2012)

servus herb.
ja er ist vorhanden auch ohne fehler bzw ohne konfliktmeldung.
in der taskleiste ist er aber wie schon gesagt ständig mit dem roten x versehen.
ich komme aber dennoch ins internet.
will ich aber mein lan bzw. mein netzwerk konfigurieren (entweder über die internetoption oder netzwerk und internet -> adaptereinstellung) sagt mir windows dass keine netzwerkkarte vorhanden ist.
über den wartungsdienst wird mir dann auch angezeigt dass ich ein treiberproblem habe.
und wenn ich den treiber neu installieren will kommt zum schluss immer die fehlermeldung dass der treiber nicht installiert werden konnte und dann erscheint der lan kontroller im gerätemanager auch mit einem gelben ausrufezeichen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2012)

komisch... spielt da vlt. irgendein Tool mit rein? Manchmal ist auch nur dieses rote Kreuz falsch, aber ansonsten würde dann alles einwandfrei laufen


----------



## tavrosffm (15. Februar 2012)

hi herb.so nachdem gestern dann gar nichts mehr ging also die netzwerkkarte keinen zugang zum i-net mehr hatte hab ich heraus gefunden dass das wohl mit fu..ing norton zusammen gehongen hat.nortem musste ich deinstallieren damit bei der treibererkennung keine fehler mehr erscheinen.danach konnte ich das lan wieder einrichten den zugang herstellen und norton wieder installieren.
nur ärger mit dem mist.
na ja nu geht wieder alles.

da norton nur noch 70 tage läuft wird es echt mal wieder zeit sich nach ner neuen is suite umzusehen.
jemand eine empfehlung?
norton werde ich mir wohl nicht wiederholen da ich seitdem ich den rotz drauf habe deutlich merke wie das system (gerade beim online zocken) ausgebremst wird.
gerade z.b bei battlefield hab ich oft situationen wo ich eigentlich schon für den gegner nicht mehr sichtbar sein sollte und werde dann oft hinter einer wand oder so erschossen.
ob es nun wirklich an norton oder an bf3 liegt weiß ich nicht aber einen ping von 20 - 30 auf deutschen bf2 servern und als norton kam ist der schlagartig auf 50-70 hochgegangen.
zumal auch die pcghw erschreckend hohe latenzen/ping gemessen hat bei norton.
ich stehe nun zwischen kaspersky und bitdefender wobei kaspersky laut pcghw auch eher schlechte latenzen erzeugt im vergleich zu bitdefender.
anderseits sind in machen tests die bitdefender suiten eher schlecht bewertet worden und auf amazon sind die user wertungen zu bitdef auch eher erschreckend und kaspersky kommt da wohl was benutzerfreundlichkeit angeht sehr viel besser weg.
na mal schauen hab ja noch etwas über zwei monate "den schutz und die geschwindigkeit von norton".


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2012)

Also, ich persönlich nehme einfach nur eine Free-Lösung wie Avast oder Antivir. EIne zusätzliche Firewall ist auch an sich unnötig, wenn man schaut, was man auf seinem PC installiert. Denn ein Angriff von Außen, den eine Firewall abwehren müsste, ist per Router an sich nicht möglich. Firewall ist also nur nötig, wenn man Sorge hat, dass ein installiertes Programm ins Internet funken will, ohne dass man das möchte.


----------



## tavrosffm (17. Februar 2012)

ich fühle mich irgendwie besser informiert wenn ich noch eine sw firewall dazwischen habe wo mir nochmal angezeigt wird wer noch alles raus und rein telefonieren kann.klar kann ich das mit der win firewall auch und ich habe das schon probiert bevor ich zuletzt zu nis 2011 gegriffen hatte aber die win fw wollte sich irgendwie nicht richtig konfigurieren lassen.also zumindest hab ich das nicht gleich verstanden und ganz ohne sw fw wollte ich nun auch nicht mehr ins netz.hatte da mit sasser und nur antivir meine lehren gezogen.
klar wenn mir heute bei nem download oder ner mail oder oder oder irgendwas in das system kommt wird mir das vorhandensein einer firewall auch nichts bringen aber dafür habe ich ja auch den antivirenschutz bei einer bezahlversion einer internet security suite.
und die sind ja teilweise schon besser als die freeware versionen.keine ahnung kann natürlich auch sein dass das alles nur geldmacherei ist und die kostenlosen versionen vollkommen ausreichen aber irgendwie fühlt es sich besser an.


----------

